# MOT while in spain



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

i'm here at mazarron with MH and smart car.
smart MOT has just expired, i've seen an ad in the local brit paper advertising uk mot's....does anyone know if this is possible...take the smart back for an MOT is going to cost abouy £600(via santander)..yeh..i know! should 've sorted in UK...plans changed and all that!...cheers slaphead :roll:


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Personally I don't think it is possible, a UK MOT is exactly that... are you living out there, if so why not get it changed and registered there?

Carol


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Car/camper must be fully legal in the country of registration to be driven here in Spain.The guardia are clamping down on this.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

It's possible but it's not a legal MOT nor worth the paper it's printed on, all MOT's are now registered with the DVLA on the computer system, if it's not registered, it's not got an MOT..


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

As a frequent vsitor to Spain and a MOT tester I always ring the ads in the COSTA BLANCA NEWS and wind them up, the answer is you can get a MOT without leaving Spain because some scum bag is fraudulenty issuing them in the UK.

You ring the number give them your cars details, then send them 400 euros and you receive it by post

I have reported this to VOSA but they dont take action

Loddy


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi it is possible if he's got a bent MOT tester in this country. 

Olley


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

they are a scam; see this recent post / thread. The Mot Certificates in question will be either forgeries or stolen.

mot's


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Just go to an ITV [Spain MOT] center and they will test your vehicle and if OK will issue a cert.

.


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

> Just go to an ITV [Spain MOT] center and they will test your vehicle and if OK will issue a cert.


I think you may find your Uk Insurance Void in this instance


----------



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

thanks all...i thought it sounded too good to be true!....BUT...if we are members of the EU...why cant these damn government depts link up?
it's crazy...ITV out here is as good......why cant we have a swansea link up?........perhaps i'll just leaveit on the trailer till i go back in may......


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi slaphead if you do don't forget to SORN it, I think its an eighty pound fine if you don't.

Olley


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Detourer.

Your last posting is factually correct but a Spanish test certificate in NO WAY has any relevance whatsoever to a UK registered vehicle. 

If you do not have a MOT test certificate, and should have one, then you are on the road illegally. No question about it ( unless you are going to or from a pre arranged test )


----------



## passionwagon (Nov 13, 2005)

Detourer said:


> Just go to an ITV [Spain MOT] center and they will test your vehicle and if OK will issue a cert.
> 
> .


 8O This is not accepted by DVLA nor are the offers of foreign MOT certificates. The VED will not be given without electronic evidence of insurance and MOT . If paper MOT because of testing station computer breakdown then there is still an electonic check on online applications or those done at post offices. You will have to come back :!:


----------

